# Magnesium



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

I have tried everything under the sun for anxiety, herbs, b vitamins, etc.

But nothing has given me as good of a relief as magnesium. I think many people are deficient and not aware of it. Most multi vitamins are under dosed considerably and our soil is depleted so vegetables do not provide the benefits they once did.

Be sure to get a quality magnesium. I was taking a calcium/mag supplement for years but realized the mag in it was oxide (which is lousy).

Good mag supplements are chelated, usually to amino acids taurine or glycine. I personally find best results if taken before bed.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

How much are you taking? I take 400mg of magnesium glycinate. I can't say for sure if it's had an effect on my mood and anxiety.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

What effect does it have on you? 

I've been taking 500 mg of the oxide version a day. One 250 mg in the morning and one at night. Not too much is noticed from it. A little of the "edge" off the stress but that is all. I will switch to the types you mentioned and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

Not sure if we allowed to post links to products? But I take this one

http://www.amazon.com/Doctors-Best-...0RT0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1305754298&sr=8-3

I take 4 a day which is 400 mg but that is "elemental" and comes from 4000 mg of magnesium glycinate/lysine/

As far as its effect on me, I guess I would say I feel more "normal."

If I am talking to my boss I used to feel anxious and occasionally would even have to ask to be excused for the lav (which really was to relax). But now I remain calm. I think overall it seems to allow me to deal with stress in general as I have also found my workout tolerance and gains have increased.

My anxiety started when I was about 22 or so. Looking back at that time is when I switched from a more bulking type diet to a more "clean" low calorie diet to stay lean. That's also the time I started working at a serious job after college.

Its believed that the more stress you have whether its physical, emotional, mental, etc the greater your magnesium is depleted. This may be why as a teenager while I was shy I never had actual anxiety because back then I ate alot more, did not work out as hard, and did not have a real job to worry about.

I have also found that taurine appears to work in synergy with magnesium. Some nights I will take a couple grams with the magnesium and I seem to notice a difference. The only issue with taurine is when I take it I seem to feel less energized in the morning.


----------



## Guardian4981 (Apr 25, 2011)

RockIt said:


> What effect does it have on you?
> 
> I've been taking 500 mg of the oxide version a day. One 250 mg in the morning and one at night. Not too much is noticed from it. A little of the "edge" off the stress but that is all. I will switch to the types you mentioned and see if that makes a difference.


Oxide is lousy, it tends to be absorbed poorly. 500 mg of oxide is actually probably not nearly enough.

When it comes to supplements the amount of mg per each product isn't always comparable as there are different strength and absorption rates.


----------



## Mithix (May 18, 2011)

I just bought magnesium taurate by Cardiovascular Research from the Vitamin Shoppe and planning to try it before bedtime(recommended by a member here). I've tried the Solaray magnesium citrate, but didn't notice much from it.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Guardian4981 said:


> Oxide is lousy, it tends to be absorbed poorly. 500 mg of oxide is actually probably not nearly enough.
> 
> When it comes to supplements the amount of mg per each product isn't always comparable as there are different strength and absorption rates.


Thanks for your reply. Ordering the one from Amazon you had mentioned above.


----------



## Cyberboy82 (Jun 30, 2008)

My heart was skipping beats like mad, I had all the tests done and they said it was benign(I was told its from anxiety and adrenaline). I tried taking 200mg magnesium supplants and I must say they help A LOT with the pvc‘s. They do nothing for my anxiety though, nervous people got hyper active nervous system and I think it burns a lot more Magnesium and Calcium then regular people so we might be chronically deficient.


----------



## andrewcubbie (Jun 9, 2007)

I have yet to see the effects from any magnesium supplement that I've tried. At least the pills don't taste bad. They're almost sweet in taste.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

I looked into this a while back, with some interesting findings. I found a website of one guy who was suffering from depression who became convinced magnesium was his problem, he had all kind of links to interesting things. It lead me to inspect my diet in general with respect to what a person needs and what they get (or don't).


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I just took some chelated magnesium and feel nice, relaxed and sleepy lol. I think I found a new sleep aid. Melatonin gave me good sleep but the next day, I felt a bit anxious. I read you shouldn't take it while on a SSRI.

Hopefully magnesium doesn't give me anxiety the next day as well.


----------

